# How to remove the seat belt lock cover ?



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello, I want to replace my 1968 seat belt lock cover (because the GM logo is worn out...)
Can anyone tell me how to do this without breaking the plastic cover ?
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There are tabs on each side of the buckle toward the receiver slot.
You can use small flat blade screwdrivers and/or some sort of flat blade to gently spread the cover outward.
with the sides of the cover flexed away from the buckle you then need to lift/pry the cover upward/off at the slotted end. 
Slow and steady and they should lift right off.

Here is a crude image off the web that gives you the idea.
Cheers


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Where can you buy new replacements? I haven't seen them for sale.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

CI offers them as I'm sure other Pontiac parts suppliers might as well.








K883G - 1968-72 GM; Seat Belt Buckle Cover; with Embossed GM Mark of Excellence Decal; Black


Reproduction of the original seat belt buckle cover designed for a variety of 1968-72 GM models. Each seat belt cover is manufactured in quality injection molded ABS plastic that replicates the original in appearance and design.




www.classicindustries.com


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames has them also



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A139MBK&order_number_e=NTExMjY1NQ%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y





https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A139MR&order_number_e=NTExMjY1NQ%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y





Search Parts


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

I’ve not had good luck removing the 50+ year old covers—they’re like glass! 

NPD also sells the covers, and your choice of button. I think they have a few colors, but I had to spray mine to get aqua.


----------

